# Radioamatierisms >  Antenas ekvivalentu shēmas

## signesss

Lūdzu palīdziet, ja ziniet kādas antenu ekvivalentu shēmas pielieto?  ::

----------


## karloslv

Piemēram, 50 omu pretestību

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Lūdzu palīdziet, ja ziniet kādas antenu ekvivalentu shēmas pielieto?


 kādreiz lietoja spec RLC ķēdīti, kas rada reālas antenas efektu...

----------

